# Black Gold Ascent - Sight Tape and Sighting in



## Jonathan3220 (Jan 27, 2013)

Your sight is in a good spot to sight in easy to find zero by being cracked all the way up.. Now sight in all your pins as normal. Once that is done it's time to sight in your tape. Your bottom pin should be your floater or slider pin. Now let's say your bottom pin is set at 50 yards, now go back to 60 and turn the knob and lower your sight until it's on at 60 mark the plain white tape now go to let's say 80 do the same. Now look at your sight tapes and find the one that is the exact same gap between the 50, 60 and 80 yard marks. Than stick it on and you should be good to go!


----------

